# Why haven't I used a fluke before today



## slim357 (May 14, 2008)

Got up a little later this morning as it wouldnt be dead low till around 9:30 or 10. With the water so high from all the rain I couldnt get to the spot I really wanted to, so I headed back down to the beaver damn. First cast with a sweet beaver a fish grabbed it and ran up into the tree roots, I set up and promptly got snagged. After that I tied on a fluke (even tho I had a hit on the beaver the flukes were on top of my bag just callin to me) I fished it on a weighted worm hook (i think arky) dipped its tail in some spike-it and first cast picked up about a 3 to 4 pound fish (which ended up being the big fish of the day). Fished the beaver dam for about an hour and a half and pulled 6 more fish off of it. Then when the current died down I started throwing the other way into rocks, first fish to bite grabed my fluke and ran right at me so I didnt get a good hook set or feel of the the fish till it was almost right on top of me when I got my first glance at the fish I was siked it was at least a 5lber as soon as he got a sight of me he took off, I battled him back to me and was reaching for the fish telling him not to spit it. What does he go and do, yep he spit it. I let out some profanities and thought about just tossin my rod in and callin it a day. Gladly I didnt (had it been a different rod that might not have been the case) and kept fishing. I fished till I ran out of oversized jig heads(1/16oz), as I had already run out of weight worm hooks. I tried a few 1/4 but the flukes just fell to fast with them, tried weightless and they didnt get down enough. But in all it was still a great day, I musta hooked into around 20 fish with some jumpers that came unbuttoned, and landed a lucky 13.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

Nice fish man, Great pictures! New camera?


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

And I just rememberd the beaver swap if your still interested.


----------



## slim357 (May 14, 2008)

Check your pms jim, no new camera just seem to have lost my phone


----------



## mtnman (May 14, 2008)

Nice fish dude! Flukes are cool, they are the only soft plastics Ive ever used and that wasnt till last spring!


----------



## bcritch (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good day. Nice pics 8)


----------



## Waterwings (May 14, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! I like the Zoom Super Fluke (Baby Bass color) fished weightless, t-rigged on about a 3/0 or 5/0 EWG Gammy hook.


----------



## G3_Guy (May 14, 2008)

WOW!! Very nice! =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (May 14, 2008)

Nice fish, I have been getting a fair amount of action on flukes lately.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 14, 2008)

Nice job. If you like the fluke try a sluggo in arkansas shad color with a 3/0 texpos hook and a nail weight in the head, Awesome bait for this time of the year.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Nice job. If you like the fluke try a sluggo in arkansas shad color with a 3/0 texpos hook and a nail weight in the head, Awesome bait for this time of the year.




sluggos rule! 8)


----------



## Nickk (May 14, 2008)

Nice fish!

I love Zoom super fluke jr.s in watermelon for river smallies. I fish them on sort of a light carolina rig with a 1/32-1/16 tungsten weight above the swivel. Cast up stream and work them slow, I've seen them catch fish in 36 degree water.


----------



## shamoo (May 15, 2008)

Way to catchem up Mr. slim357, good pics dude, oh you wearin bats?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2008)

I make my own flukes - and they RULE!

Slim - get yourself a fluke mold


----------



## Waterwings (May 15, 2008)

How many hits (catches) do you guys normally get from a Fluke? In using the Zoom brand, I've found they last for about 2-3 good catches, depending on how hard the bass hits it, then the fluke tears due to it's softness.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2008)

I usually only get one hit - but I make them super soft 

Wacky rigged with all that softness gives them crazy action

I also use them in smoke grey to match the color of the shad fry - works like a charm


----------



## slim357 (May 15, 2008)

Well i just ordered a mold and some more plastic. I only use the white ones, and if I cant find them in white i go for albino, fished with a weighted worm hook they tend to get torn up faster than if fished on a light jig head. But yesterday I had zero rip, lost a few due to snags, but that was it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2008)

Did you start pouring flukes?


----------



## slim357 (May 21, 2008)

yea started last night, tried em out today, no takers was a bit upsetting but theres always tomarrow


----------

